# MRV on R22 DVR



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I just recently got an R22 DVR installed because of the local 72 swap. As a part of this swap three H21-200 HD receivers were installed also. I know that MRV hasnt been officially announced yet. 

I was just curious if anyone has any luck with getting MRV to work with the R22. I have the cat5 cable to run both recievers to my router but I havent gotten around to doing it yet. I would really like to watch recorded programs from the DVR in my bedroom while someone else is watching TV on the DVR itself. 

Eventually we will upgrade to an HD DVR and I am going to keep the R22 for the bedroom. In the meantime before we do get an HDTV and HD DVR for the living room I would just like to watch recorded shows in my bedroom.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Nope. MRV is not on the R22.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Is there anything I can do to add it or become a tester for this feature? Can only employees of directv become testers?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

My R22 does work as a server. Further discussion should be in the CE thread.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

I still cant seem to find much about the r-22 i wish directv would release MRV officially.


----------



## Johnnie5000 (Mar 26, 2008)

This will point you in the right direction
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=154295


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

'Nuff said... I'm closing this thread.


----------

